# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting/Navigational Trip Report; Seadrift, TX. 9/16/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Day 1 navigational trip. The client has had several boats, this was his first shallow water flats boat. We spent the morning showing him how the boat handles in deep and shallow water, as well as navigating through the miles of back marsh where this boat belongs.

Not only did he get to learn a lot of new country that will produce fun redfish and big trout action. We also discussed how to approach an area under different conditions and how different weather patterns during the fall/winter will affect trout and reds.

Whether your a beginner, or seasoned boater who just wants to expand your knowledge of our bays. Give us a call and let us show you some of our tricks and tactics.


Day 2 was a fun morning sight casting reds with a new client! With the flooded tides we were able to find redfish pushed up in the grass. Copper spoons, DSLâ€™s candy apple, and the crazy mullet got the job done on our POC custom rods. All our fish were released to fight another day.

And even spotted the smallest flounder Iâ€™ve ever seen cruising down the bank.


----------

